# 97597 within a surgical global?



## melbiv (Apr 4, 2017)

Our wound care provider is seeing a patient for sharp debridement.  The patient is within their 90 day surgical global period for an ORIF (orthopedic surgeon -same tax ID #)  The wound is at the site of the ORIF.

 The patient has Medicare.      The patient is being seen at our Rural Health Clinic for the sharp debridement and is not being taken to the Operating Room.

May we bill the 97597 within a surgical global?


----------



## WeichertSJ (Apr 11, 2017)

*Also looking for this answer*

Anyone?


----------



## thomas7331 (Apr 11, 2017)

If the debridement was done by a provider of the same specialty and in the same group as the surgeon that performed the original procedure, and the wound being treated is the same surgical wound, I would consider this physician service to be part of the global period and not billable.  Facility fees, however, are not subject to global rules though and hospitals may bill during a global period.  I'm not familiar with Rural Health Clinic billing as far as facility and professional portions, though, so I'm not completely sure how this would apply in your specific situation, but hope this helps some.


----------

